# Section



## Jgrden (Jan 3, 2013)

Getting ready for the first turn. What material are we using ? How does the nib fit into the section and be held?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-fountain-pen-section-tutorial-88966/


----------



## lorbay (Jan 3, 2013)

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/fountainpensection.pdf
You can make it out of whatever you like.

Lin.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay. I am on my way. Time to fish or cut bait !!!!!


----------

